# Dagmire's Xmas Inquisition Competition



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Dagmire has set up a Christmas Fiction competition. He's kindly offered a copy of Dan Abnetts Eisenhorn trilogy as a prize to the winner.

Rather cleverly (I love this) all you need to do is write a short story based on the image on the thread here.

Check it out.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22588



> *Xmas Inquisition Competition*​
> Ok guys Xmas is coming and the Inquisition is feeling generous so I have decided to start a *competition.*
> 
> I want you to write a short story based on the picture below, no longer then 1000 words.
> ...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for letting everyone know Jezlad. So far a have had quite a few entrys and more then a few promising to write a story.
So lets keep it going people. Theres a nice new book in it for you if you win


----------



## peturabo (Dec 10, 2008)

thats pretty sweet my brother might do that he likes short 40k stories


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

There's a possibility I'd enter this as I enjoy writing and the prize is very tempting. My only problem is that the web page doesn't work when I click on the link, I've tried using Safari and Internet Explorer. Is there something I could search for in Google that would provide me with the image so that I know what the story needs to be based on?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

It works for me, but just take a look in the fiction and art sub-forum and head to the original works section, you will find it there.


----------

